# [Wet Thumb Forum]-On Line Fish Store



## dolfan (Jun 27, 2005)

I am looking to stock my 75 gallon planted tank with fish. I am familiar with AZ Gardens and Fish2u. Are there any other quality retailers for cory's and algae eater fish and shrimp.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

If you are really from Florida, home of the ever glades, then I would imagine you won't have shortage of LFS to get your fish from?! Correct me if I'm wrong, unless all the hatcheries and breeding facilities export out of the state of Florida. With on-line shopping of live animals, it is very risky and very costly, which in my opinion is not worth the trouble. I do advise getting plants on-line. Haven't visited Robert's store here for a while but he should still carry algae and cherry shrimps as well as other algae eaters.


----------

